# Moving to Greenville SC



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, I guess I am the latist in the line of Yankees to start poluting the south. I am tired of the cold winters and high cost of everything in Boston. I was planning on moving south several years ago, but put off my plans to take care of my parents when their health declined. Unfotunately they are both gone now, and I am ready for the next journey in my life.

I am set to move to Greenville, SC in about 4 weeks. THe house here in Boston will be closing on November 6. I will be staying in a long term stay hotel for starters. I do not have a job yet. I will worry about thatwhen I get there. I will look in Greenville first, but will extend my searh out to Columbia, Asheville and Hickory. Hopefully something will come around quickly. I work in Hospital Administration and Customer Service. I do not expect too much trouble.

I have read some of the other posts and it looks like there are some nice rides in the area. I would love a suggestion on a local shop!!! Also hope to ride with some of you in the future!!!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## s2000red (Jul 23, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome. I have lived here all my life but my wife is from Detroit. According to her, you should get ready for culture shock. 

Acutally two of the bike shops in Greenville that come to mind are: www.sunshinecycle.com and www.carolinatriathlon.com. Also be sure and check out the Greenville bike club's website: www.greenvillespinners.org. It is a decent sized club for this area. During the summer it is not uncommon for there to be 200 riders for their weekly Tuesday night rides. There are some links there to other bike shops in the area and some ride information as well.

Good luck.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

There's also the Great Escape (http://greatescapebikes.com/index.cfm) on Laurens Road, but I prefer the folks at Carolina Tri and wind up going there all the time. CT has two locations, and I live 2 miles from one, so I just ride to the Saturday morning rides. I work about 1/2 mile from it, so lunch hours spend there drooling over carbon are pretty common.

In addition to the Greenville Spinners, there's the Spartanburg Freewheelers that have a bunch of events and rides. With the US Pro Championships spending the next 3 years here, I think cycling is really going to take off. They are building a bike/running path from downtown to a town up in the hills, from an old train track.

Welcome, and I hope we can see you on the rides. If you are going to be in the South East area of town, I usually do my rides in that area, and would be happy to give you some info. Check out favoriterun.com for some of my routes (Mauldin, SC).


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for all of the info!!!

Wow, it sounds like there is a great cycling community down there. So now instead of being the slowest rider in a 10 or 20 person group ride, I can be the slowest rider in a 200 person group ride :mad2:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh, I forgot another super kickass thing about being a cyclist living in Greenville. This was tonight...


----------

